# Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EU - DIN EN 60204 (VDE 0113)



## HaSchi (18 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

1.
ist die VDE 0113 ein Bestandteil der Maschinenrichtlinie? - gilt die nicht mehr - oder ist die losgelöst von dieser? - oder gelten beide (Verweis)?


2.
Außerdem stell ich mir die Frage - wie soll der Betreiber der auch kleine Erweiterungen an Maschinen durchführt damit umgehen?
Beispiel: Es wird zum Beispiel eine Abfüllmaschine gekauft. Der Betreiber
baut mit seinen Mannen (Mechaniker, Steuerungstechniker) noch ein paar
Förderbänder an bzw. integriert diese selbst in eine Produktionslinie.
Wer soll sich dann um die Umsetzung der Richtlinie kümmern?
Der Hersteller der Maschine? Der Betreiber und wenn ja der Mechaniker der Steuerungstechniker oder der Produktionsleiter?


----------



## PeterEF (18 Februar 2009)

HaSchi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 1.
> ist die VDE 0113 ein Bestandteil der Maschinenrichtlinie? - gilt die nicht mehr - oder ist die losgelöst von dieser? - oder gelten beide (Verweis)?


Die VDE-Norm 0113 ist gleich der Euronorm 60204



> 2.
> Außerdem stell ich mir die Frage - wie soll der Betreiber der auch kleine Erweiterungen an Maschinen durchführt damit umgehen?
> Beispiel: Es wird zum Beispiel eine Abfüllmaschine gekauft. Der Betreiber
> baut mit seinen Mannen (Mechaniker, Steuerungstechniker) noch ein paar
> ...


 
Normalerweise: Hersteller ist zuständig für die normgerechte Herstellung, der Betreiber verantwortlich für den bestimmungsgemäßen Gebrauch.

Wenn jetzt grundlegende Änderungen durch den Betreiber (quasi als Hersteller) durchgeführt werden, ist natürlich dieser bzw. sein beauftragter Fachmann für die Einhaltung der Normen verantwortlich.


----------



## HaSchi (18 Februar 2009)

Hallo PeterEF,
Pkt. 1 ich meine wie hängt die EN 60204 mit der Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EU zusammen?

Pkt. 2 Wer sollte hier der Fachmann sein, der Mechaniker bzw. Verfahrenstechniker oder und der Steuerungstechniker bzw. Elektroplaner?


----------



## PeterEF (18 Februar 2009)

HaSchi schrieb:


> Hallo PeterEF,
> Pkt. 1 ich meine wie hängt die EN 60204 mit der Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EU zusammen?


 
Punkt 18 der Richtlinie sagt:


> Diese Richtlinie legt nur allgemein gültige grundlegende
> Sicherheits- und Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen fest,
> die durch eine Reihe von spezifischeren Anforderungen
> für bestimmte Maschinengattungen ergänzt werden.
> ...


 
Dazu gibt es eine offizielle Liste harmonisierter Normen auf dem Server der EU (muß irgendwann mal im Amtsblatt der EU veröffentlicht worden sein - aber wer liest das schon).
In dieser Liste ist dann auch EN 60204 aufgeführt.



> Pkt. 2 Wer sollte hier der Fachmann sein, der Mechaniker bzw. Verfahrenstechniker oder und der Steuerungstechniker bzw. Elektroplaner?


Prinzipiell: alle müssen die für sie geltenden Vorschriften kennen und einhalten.
Ansonsten: Kommt auf die Struktur Eures Betriebes an-> verantwortlich sein kann VEFK, Sicherheitsbeauftragter oder auch der Meister aller Normen. Sollte der Geschäftsführer niemanden benannt haben, ist er letzten Endes verantwortlich.

Im Zweifelsfall: mit der zuständigen Berufsgenossenschaft reden, die schicken jemanden vorbei und der sagt dann schon was alles nicht passt...


----------



## jabba (19 Februar 2009)

Die en 60204 (VDE0113) ist anzuwenden.

Zu der neuen Richtinie meine Beitrag beachten .

Der Betreiber ist laut Betriebssicherheitsverordnung zuständig.

Das anbauen von Bändern stellt eine Leistungserhöhung dar, und Bedarf einer Anpassung der CE-Erklärung. Dies ist aber schwierig, da meist die Gefährdungsanalyse des Herstellers fehlt. Wenn möglich sollte man die anfordern und dann anpassen.
Wenn man wie in der Frage nur ein paar Bänder anbaut, könnte es eventuell dann reichen diese zu Bewerten und auf die CE-Erklärung der Hauptmaschine zu verweisen. (Allerdings mit vielen Fragezeichen, das heisst die Hauptmaschine muss der Norm entsprechen und es darf kein Eingriff in die Hauptmaschine erfolgen (Ausser Motor anklemmen usw)).

Für den neuen Part aus Bändern muss dann eine eigene Doku mit CE-Erklärung , Gefährdungsanalys usw erstellt werden.
Man könnte es auch je nach Ausführung als verkettete Anlage sehen.


----------

